# Itchy belly, mucous plug, baby engaged



## lanet

First, my belly is so itchy right along the brown line that runs down the middle, under my belly button. It also feels soft and slightly tender. It wasn't soft before. Is it just stretching? Swelling? 
Second, yesterday and today I had a bit of unusual discharge, ranging from rust color to slightly pink. Could this be the plug? They meaaured my cervix today and it's 3.5 so still great but can it be long and dilate? 
Last, I've felt like babies have moved much lower, movements hit my cervix and make me jump, today they said they can no longer see the top of baby a's head, that she's too low, and possibly engaged. Does this give me a timeline? I want them to cook for at least 3-4 more weeks!


----------



## SucreK

Hmmm...you certainly sound close! Re: the colored discharge, did they check you for a yeast infection? That can bring on premature labor like nobody's business and it can often manifest in preggos as a discolored discharge (not necessarily the symptoms you usually think about).


----------



## lanet

No they didnt. No more discharge today but if it persists I will ask to be checked


----------



## SucreK

Oh, that's good! Yeah, it would be pretty persistent.


----------



## lanet

Well another glob just now, with brownish pieces in it. I've emailed my dr.


----------



## Redbean

Lanet, what did they say? It sounds like a plug to me. 

I've had the itchy belly too. I get it w growth spurts. Could be from their movement?


----------



## lanet

Yeah I wonder if it has something to do with baby moving her head down lower, bc that's when it started. 
They said they weren't concerned about the discharge. So...I guess I'll just be concerned about it myself lol. 
Red how long are you hoping to make it? Do your drs have a goal?


----------



## Redbean

No real goal, just as long as possible. If I make it to 34 they will schedule a c section. I'm 29 today and feel like labor is imminent. How far are you?


----------



## lanet

I'm 32 and 2 and also keep thinking it's going to happen anytime. I'd like to get to 36, but anything past 34 will make me feel better. 
Would you get steroid shots if it happens sooner?


----------



## Redbean

Yes, I've already had one set of shots the first time I went in with serious contractions. They made me feel awesome, so I wouldn't mind them again:) my doc will give them regardless at 32 weeks, if I make it that far.


----------



## lanet

That's why I worry about labor before 34 weeks, Id want to recognize it and get there early enough to get shots. After 34 weeks they don't give them so it will be a relief to make it that far. 
You've done a great job carrying all those babies to 29 weeks, I'm sure you're more than ready to get this over with!


----------



## greeneyes0279

That does sound like your plug. With my 1st, I went 2-3 weeks with her at +1 station. With the twins, my baby girl was head down and super low for a long while before I went into labor.


----------



## lanet

She has been head down and super low for a couple of months. The techs have commented on how low she is, but I feel like she's in the birth canal now! Lol. Sometimes when I need to pee I can't stand up straight, I have to walk to the bathroom kind of bent over. She really presses on the bladder


----------



## Redbean

My A has been like that too and then suddenly moved. I wonder if her moving is causing this severe stomach pain. I'm in so much pain, though. This can't be normal. 

Did your OB check your discharge? Or just judge based on description?


----------



## SucreK

Don't worry about labor before 34 weeks too much. :) The steriod shots aren't bad at all!


----------



## Redbean

lanet said:


> That's why I worry about labor before 34 weeks, Id want to recognize it and get there early enough to get shots. After 34 weeks they don't give them so it will be a relief to make it that far.
> You've done a great job carrying all those babies to 29 weeks, I'm sure you're more than ready to get this over with!

I worry about the same thing. I also worry about getting there fast enough to stop labor or do a proper c section. Are you doing once weekly OB appts now?


----------



## lanet

I'm ok with getting the shots, I'm just worried I wouldnt get there in time to get them! Also perinatologist said they would send my sugar sky high. So not needing them would be even better. 
Red I see my Ob every week starting next week but I've been seeing my peri 3x a week, now it's down to 1. 
They didn't check the discharge, it's not consistent, they just said it was no concern. 
I've also just been told I have a low lying placenta. After being told it had moved at SEVERAL scans. Apparently the only real way to know is through a vaginal one and it shows it at 1.6 cm away. My Ob says she will do vaginal delivery if it's over 1, but online it says over 2. So praying it moves at least 4mm before labor. 
Id tell your dr if your stomach pain is that bad. But everything is so squished we are bound to have some, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## SucreK

Ah, I understand now re: the shots. You know, if you expressed that fear to your OB, they may very well give them to you now! I mean, why the heck not? :)


----------



## Redbean

I'm actually going to ask for shots at my apt tomorrow. I think it's a good idea. Lanet, I actually took the insulin test the day after and passed, so it doesn't necessarily make your sugar bounce. 

I found out today that the pain is gallstones. So there's that new thing to deal with. I guess it's a low fat diet and suffering from here on out.


----------



## SucreK

Redbean said:


> I'm actually going to ask for shots at my apt tomorrow. I think it's a good idea. Lanet, I actually took the insulin test the day after and passed, so it doesn't necessarily make your sugar bounce.
> 
> I found out today that the pain is gallstones. So there's that new thing to deal with. I guess it's a low fat diet and suffering from here on out.

Oh you poor thing! I had my gallbladder out about 5 years ago (luckily before babies came on the scene). That was the very worst pain of my whole life. I'm so sorry you're going through this while pregnant! The same thing happened to my SIL and she needed hers out about a month after my niece was born. I can tell you that it's worth getting the surgery to never experience that pain again!


----------



## lanet

I have gestational diabetes so that's why he said it would send my sugar sky high. He said they would still do it if needed though. If I get through the next 10 days I won't have to worry about it. 
Ouch gallstones do not sound fun! 
I swear this pregnancy has been the hardest physical thing I've ever done and I will be so relieved to be back to myself again someday. It seems like I've been pregnant for 2 years!


----------



## greeneyes0279

lanet said:


> I have gestational diabetes so that's why he said it would send my sugar sky high. He said they would still do it if needed though. If I get through the next 10 days I won't have to worry about it.
> Ouch gallstones do not sound fun!
> I swear this pregnancy has been the hardest physical thing I've ever done and I will be so relieved to be back to myself again someday. It seems like I've been pregnant for 2 years!

:hugs: I felt the same way. Definitely the hardest physical thing I've ever done. It will be awesome to have your body back to yourself. For me, it was AWESOME to be able to lay down and sleep. I wasn't able to do that in my pregnancy. I had to sleep sitting up. Hang in there! :hugs: also, I had a low lying placenta as well. Mine was like 1.2 cm away and my ob would have let me deliver vaginally. I ended up with a section though due to b being breech.


----------



## lanet

Thanks! Good to know that my Ob isn't the only one ok with vaginal. And good to know that I really will go back to being myself again! I also can't sleep, for so many reasons, I go from couch to bed several times a night.


----------



## Redbean

My favorite spot is the couch, though this morning I looked at it like "I'm so sick of you!"

My OB reassured me today by saying that now that I'm far enough along and babies are good size there is no chance of missing labor pains. If I felt really horrible contractions, or my water broke, they'd put me on magnesium to slow labor for 24 hrs, long enough for the shot to work. So, don't worry. You'll be fine. 

I was 80% effaced and not dilated today. That's the first cervical change I've had this whole time. I can't believe I'm nearing the end. I'm w you all: between the TTTS, gall stones, huge belly, hemorrhoids, all- day morning sickness, and torn round ligaments, this is the hardest thing I've ever done. But my doctors are amazed I've carried triplets this long, so that must mean I'm doing an ok job:)


----------



## Redbean

Btw, I've been getting worsening back and AF like pain the last few days. Yesterday, babies were so active I thought something was wrong. Now having increased bowel activity and that feeling of needing to go all the time. I'm wondering if labor is even more imminent than I'd thought? I'm assuming since she checked me during all this happening that it's no immediate concern...


----------



## lanet

With my daughter I was checked and had no cervical changes, she hadnt even dropped, my water broke 3 days after my appt and she was born. So you really never know. Things can change quickly!
Oh my gosh I don't know why or how I came across it but I watched a very graphic vaginal triplet birth on youtube last night, she made it look so easy!!!


----------



## Redbean

I've seen that same video! I cannot believe she tried that! That woman has a steel vagina lol :)

Have thrown up and had diarrhea twice now, so I told my hubby to near his phone:)


----------



## lanet

Yep that's probably a good idea! I wish there was a clear sign to know when to go in. When my water broke with dd that was a clear sign, but I didn't have contractions until Id been at the hospital for awhile, so unless my water pours out on the floor again, I don't know! Are you timing contractions today?
Yes those triplets just kind of slid out one by one while the lady was smiling. What the heck!


----------



## Redbean

I am timing. They come every 5-7 min, which is pretty standard, but they are so low now. If they get even slightly more painful I'm going in. Even my mom who had five kids says it sounds like something is happening.


----------



## lanet

I don't blame you. Better safe than sorry. Keep us updated!


----------



## lanet

I'm in l&d, dilated to 3, 70% effaced, was contracting every 2-4 minutes. They gave me procardia and my first steroid shot. They had to bring me another dose of procardia bc they got so bad with no relief in between. It helped but now it's almost time for the next dose and contractions are back. 
Hope they can get it stopped bc im not ready for this pain!!


----------



## Redbean

lanet said:


> I'm in l&d, dilated to 3, 70% effaced, was contracting every 2-4 minutes. They gave me procardia and my first steroid shot. They had to bring me another dose of procardia bc they got so bad with no relief in between. It helped but now it's almost time for the next dose and contractions are back.
> Hope they can get it stopped bc im not ready for this pain!!

I'm in L&D too! I've been here two days. Had Nubain, steroid, and procardia, which has finally worked pretty well. I also did an ffn, which came back neg, so I'll probably go another week or two, which is good news. I think it may be on bed rest at home, too. 

I just can't imagine doing this again. It's not been easy, has it! At one point my contractions had me kind of screaming. 
Any news on your front? I'm assuming you'll have to stay the duration, huh? Good luck!


----------



## lanet

No news until my dr gets here. I'm not sure if I'll stay or get to go home on bedrest, I guess it depends on contractions. I haven't slept at all. How can I sleep with all these straps on my belly!
The pain really started freaking me out, I made my husband go get a nurse. 
What about you? Have you dilated? Have the contractions let up? 
I'll get the ffn done soon.
Really hoping I at least have 48 hours for the shots to work 
33 weeks today


----------



## greeneyes0279

Oh wow ladies. Lanet, I hope labor can hold off long enough for the shots to work. Those babies will be ok either way. :hugs:


----------



## lanet

The contractions have stopped. I can't get the ffn until morning since my cervix was checked. So if it's negative I will go home, if positive I'll stay a few days. Either way they will cut back the procardia bc its a really high dose. 
They said they will let me labor at 34 weeks. And I feel so much better with these shots on board!


----------



## Redbean

I got to come to come home, but I'm so uncomfortable. Contractions are bad from the steroids but should subside by morning. They are uncomfortable but not painful. 

I hope you have the two weeks too!


----------



## lanet

I should be getting my ffn this morning, it will determine my fate, if I get to go home or have to stay. I miss home, esp if nothing's happening. They are going to cut back procardia today too. Good thing is tonight will be 48 hours since first shot! And I'm 33 weeks 1 day today. Things aren't looking as scary for them. They estimated both to be 5lbs. (Maybe I posted that already) just tired of laying here doing nothing. 
How are you feeling now?


----------



## greeneyes0279

That's great that contractions have stopped. Hope the ffn is negative.:hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I'm just going to pop in and say hi to redbean, Hi :wave: I can't believe you're so close. Seems like just yesterday we were commiserating about BFNs. Hope all goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## Redbean

Kwynia, hi! Hope all is going well w you?

Contractions are holding steady at every 5-10 min, at about 3-4 pain. This is normal, but not sure I can hold for two weeks, esp if this is life on the medication! The procardia makes it hard to breathe, so I've used my inhaler twice. And the hospital wouldn't give me my magnesium supplement, so now I have a migraine. 

I think I'll last a week. But I'll be 30 weeks tues, and the babes are I'm sure about 3.5 pounds by now, so they would be fine at 31 I think. 

When they discharged me they said no tub baths? Any idea why? This is what I look forward to every day!


----------



## lanet

My dr said I can take baths until my water breaks, even dilated. And they let me take my magnesium supplement! Funny how drs are different. 
I look forward to my baths as well, take a few an evening actually. 
Well the ffn was positive but it had blood in it so it's not really accurate. I was told I had to stay BUT the nurse asked my dr if I could go home, bedrest. With strict instructions and procardia and she agreed. They also spaced my procardia out which causes strong long contractions in the last 2 hours, I have to head back if 6 an hour. We will see how long I last! 
Red my pain was a 7 in the hospital, it was a big difference from my normal tightening contractions!
I hope yours let up, are you taking tylenol?


----------



## Redbean

Mine were a 7 too. It was bad! I couldn't help but kind of yell. I had Tylenol today for my headache, but in the hospital they gave me nubain, which was awesome. 

Look up this video "dads experience what it's like to give birth." I'd link it but not allowed to. It's hysterical. They are dying at a 2-3.


----------



## lanet

I'll have to check it out! I really started panicking when the pain was becoming Intense and constant and I made my husband go find a nurse and he kept trying to comfort me but I like to kind of go within myself and not talk when I get like that, I'm sure I was freaking him out! Just relieved to know I'll get an epidural when it's really time. I just made it the whole 6 hours between meds with no real contractions. That has to be a good sign! But I swear I'm the only person who spent 2 nights awake in the hospital just to come home to my comfy bed and still not be able to sleep, I need sleep!!!


----------



## tommyg

Hugs Lanet I'll read all that has been happening later but hope all is well.


----------



## lanet

Thanks tommy! 
I failed my ffn again today so I have to stay on the procardia every 6 hours until 35 weeks. Only 9 days! Unless my water breaks before then. So thankful to have made it this far. 
Any update Redbean?


----------



## Redbean

I'm pretty stable at this point. The procardia wears off after 7 hrs so sometimes I take it early, and the contractions are way worse at night so they wake me up. My goal is 33 weeks: 2.5 to go!


----------



## lanet

Are you on it every 8 hours? It's really making me feel crappy, like I'm going to pass out if I'm sitting or standing up. I still contract throughout the day too but the dr said as long as they aren't regular and painful then it's ok. But im very on edge! Especially bc if I'm already a 3, I feel like I might go fast.


----------



## Redbean

Yes, every 8 hrs. Some days are worse than others, and nights are the worst. Sometimes even w the meds I wonder if I should go in. 

I was dilated to 2 on Wed's appt, and my doc still said she wants me to go another 3.5 weeks, so I think up until 4 you can go a long time. I've known ppl to be a 3 for weeks. Just keep taking the meds, stay off your feet, and try to relax (haha). 

I sometimes see stars when I stand and I get headaches. Drink a ton of water, maybe a cup of coffee in the morning. Those help.


----------



## lanet

I'm on it every 6 hours for now. Yes my sister was dilated to a 4 for a month. I just feel like when she takes me off the meds I'll deliver. And what I mean by happening fast, usually the first stage of labor you dilate to a 3, so I'm afraid once it starts again I'll be in active painful labor before I reach the hospital. They better have an epidural ready! 
With my daughter my water broke at 36 weeks, so there wasn't the question about contractions and when I should go in. 
That's great that you're showing progress and at a 2! 
My problem is the room spins even while I'm laying down. And I'm allowed no caffiene at all. Just a few more weeks at the most though and then we will be in baby bliss and this will be a distant memory.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Procardia sucks. I took it most of my pregnancy. You ladies are doing great. :flower::hugs: lanet you are right in that you will be in baby bliss soon and this pregnancy will be a distant memory.


----------



## lanet

When did you stop the procardia and how long after did you deliver?


----------



## Redbean

Lanet, I read a thread on your question somewhere online. Most ppl said they went into labor within days-week after, or the meds didn't work and so had to deliver regardless. I didn't read of anyone going into labor immediately just bc of stopping but it sure feels like that would happen so who knows.

Is your doc talking about stopping it? Is that bc of the adverse reactions? bc you could try something else. Being dizzy even while lying down doesn't sound good.


----------



## lanet

No she's having me stop it next Sunday at 35 weeks. I read the same thing, some went within days, some last weeks. Of course those were singletons and I just know I won't last weeks! 
As far as if it started again now that I'm 34 weeks theyve said they wouldn't try to stop it. I would love to get to 35 or 36 as uncomfortable and miserable as I am. I've made it this far, might as well go all the way. But man am I done being pregnant!! I Just wish I could sleep :( 
How are you holding up?


----------



## Redbean

I feel like poop all the time. Have actually been losing weight, which I can't tell is from the meds or labor. But I want to sleep too. Everything hurts and I feel sick all the time. I lost it yesterday and cried for an hr. I'm so jealous you're at the end!


----------



## lanet

You're almost there too! Especially with triplets, you've made it so far! You could really go anytime I would think. How far are you now?
I've also lost some weight but just assumed it was from the diabetic diet.


----------



## Redbean

I'm 30+5, and I feel I will deliver any minute. Some baby is completely engaged so I can barely walk! I might be losing bc of the gallstone diet, I suppose. Makes sense. I'm not at all bloated, so it could be just water, too.


----------



## lanet

My baby a is engaged too and I hear you, I feel like she will break my pelvic bone and fall out when I stand up. And I feel all her movements and hiccups in my...butt?? Lol. Are your other 2 up high? I've been lucky to carry low the whole time so at least they aren't in my ribs or affecting my breathing. I honestly cannot even fathom a 3rd baby in here, I really feel for you!


----------



## Redbean

Yeah, I've got one just below my ribs that sticks out far and squirms a lot. When I contract she makes it hard to breathe. So funny that you feel movement in your butt. I feel someone is kicking my cervix and sometimes my vagina. Last time I got my cervix checked the doctor felt tiny toes. I think her butt is mostly there but she folds up into a ball, which accounts for the feet. I have no idea how three fit in there, either. One is buried behind the other two, so sometimes it's hard to believe they are all there.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I went into labor 3 days after stopping it.


----------



## Redbean

So, I have been having contractions since last night. They kept me up all night. They've gone from every 8 min to every 5, despite Procardia, and have increased in pain from a 3 to a 5-6. My doc told me to come in when they hurt like last time (a screaming 8). I've had up to 5 min before, no prob, but I'm on procardia now. 

Thoughts?


----------



## greeneyes0279

If your having constant contractions, I would go to hospital to get checked. Procardia isn't gonna stop true labor.


----------



## lanet

I agree, if they are stronger and closer go get checked again. 
Mine have been 8 minutes apart since last night, not terribly painful though, getting ready to take my last dose of procardia, anxious to see what happens!! 35 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Redbean

It seems maybe the procardia is just wearing off? I took the next dose three hours early and contractions slowed back down to 7 min. This morning I had one really painful one and so took a dose two hrs early, but they've been pretty painless and constant since. I feel it wearing off again, halfway through the dose, so not sure if I should keep taking early. 

I'm curious to see what happens w you, Lanet, bc my last dose is Wednesday and I'm supposed to last another 1-2 weeks. I can't imagine I'll last one night! Maybe they'll admit me on a tert or mag drip or something. At any rate, I feel like crap. Not sleeping, achy, hot and cold like the flu, headaches, back ache, really sore nipples, and frequent stomach pains and BMs. These babes are coming sooooon, regardless of what my cervix says!

Good luck, Lanet! Keep us updated.


----------



## lanet

I was told I could only take the procardia 1 hour earlier if needed, because of blood pressure. Does your dr know you have to take it earlier often? 
Are you 31 weeks now? Hang in there? You're almost there! 
Off the procardia and so ready to meet these babes but nothing's happening so far.


----------



## Redbean

We've discussed my taking it up to two hrs early. I'm only on 10 mg and taking super early didn't seem to bother me. I figure up until 32 weeks prob the staying pg outweighs some side effects. But, she won't refill my script after Wed, which is 32+1. 

I'm so tired now. Slept all day and dreamt my water broke and felt every contraction. Hubby said I was breathing hard in my sleep every 7 minutes. I feel like I'm coming down w something. Ugh.


----------



## lanet

Oh I see. I was on 20mg every 6. Well Wednesday is almost here! I've read that triplets are on average born at 33 weeks


----------



## lanet

I went to l&d last night and then back home. Contractions 7 minutes apart and strong for 4 hours, then 4-6 minutes. Also had terrible diarrhea that was causing me to cramp. Go there and it all but stopped. Still at a 3. Cervical checks hurt so bad! And then I bleed quite a bit after. I'm so scared of them and so scared I'll either be at l&d every night or just ignore the real thing and go in too late! What a scary time in pregnancy. Hopefully my water will just break when the time comes. And life is painful right now. I can barely sit or stand and I can't pee all the way! 
Red how are you? Any news?


----------



## tommyg

Hugs to you Lanet. I bet you are dying to evict them but at the same time know every day they are in side you the better. 

Since I'm following this for Lanets updates I'll send a hug to you too Red. I can't imagine being pregnant with triplets.


----------



## lanet

Thanks tommy, yes I want them out now but I'll hang in there as long as they need. They are estimated to be almost 6lbs a piece! 
Today's excruciating pain is really making me feel for Redbean too:(


----------



## Redbean

lanet said:


> I went to l&d last night and then back home. Contractions 7 minutes apart and strong for 4 hours, then 4-6 minutes. Also had terrible diarrhea that was causing me to cramp. Go there and it all but stopped. Still at a 3. Cervical checks hurt so bad! And then I bleed quite a bit after. I'm so scared of them and so scared I'll either be at l&d every night or just ignore the real thing and go in too late! What a scary time in pregnancy. Hopefully my water will just break when the time comes. And life is painful right now. I can barely sit or stand and I can't pee all the way!
> Red how are you? Any news?

I had that exact thing this morning. TERRIBLE back and AF type contractions that had me in tears, followed each time by a loose BM. Then after about five of them, just as I was calling my mom to pick me up, the pain stopped. I'm now having regular tightening every 8 min, but no back pain, etc. WTF? This must be a multiples thing. Maybe there's just no room in there for baby A to adjust and get it rolling properly? I've just had this feeling the last three days that it's time.

Lanet, you must be just as bad off as I am. Six lbs a piece?? Mine are around 3.5-4 a piece, so 11 total, which is the same as you. I'm just glad we can check in w each other and know this must be normal, though I hate for you to bear this pain too.


----------



## lanet

Today is baby day!!! My water broke this morning!


----------



## Redbean

Yea! Good luck!


----------



## tommyg

Good luck Lanet hope you all goes well.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck Lanet!! Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs!

And Red - having read this thread to see how Lanet is doing - I'm sending big hugs to you too! My DS was 9lbs and I felt MASSIVE!! You are doing such an amazing job keeping those 3 babies inside for so long! Good luck to you too :hugs:


----------



## Redbean

Thank you, all, for well wishes! I'm 32+2 today but think I'm right behind lanet. I hope she's doing well.

Orchid, when is the ttw over for you w the iui?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Not for a long time.... I'm just on CD5 so taking Femara just now, then scan on Monday and will go from there. I am literally just at the starting point but hoping (and praying) it all goes well x


----------



## skyesmom

good luck lanet! and man, Red, chapeau to you for having made it this far with three babies inside you're a trooper lady!


----------



## Redbean

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Not for a long time.... I'm just on CD5 so taking Femara just now, then scan on Monday and will go from there. I am literally just at the starting point but hoping (and praying) it all goes well x

Good luck!


----------



## tommyg

Lanet any news hope you are doing okay? 

Red how are you Mrs? How much longer do you think you'll be able to keep them inside?


----------



## Redbean

I'm ok. We almost went in last night bc of the back contractions, but bc they were holding at six min I instead took a procardia and a Benadryl and went to bed. Made it through the night! I have an OB appt today so will get checked there. 

I can't imagine I make it through the weekend. I was cleaning like a mad woman yesterday. Somehow found the strength to get on all fours and vacuum under the couch! I haven't been able to do that for months.

Btw, Tommy, where in Scotland are you? We went to the Highlands for our honeymoon. We LOVED it. Edinburgh is the one place we'd both move to no questions if we got job offers. :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Yay! Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## eyemom

I must confess, I just popped in to stalk lanet...and omg YAY! Eagerly awaiting an update whenever you are able. I pray everyone is well.

Sorry this is kind of a fly by post, so I don't mean to ignore anyone. Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## tommyg

Redbean said:


> I'm ok. We almost went in last night bc of the back contractions, but bc they were holding at six min I instead took a procardia and a Benadryl and went to bed. Made it through the night! I have an OB appt today so will get checked there.
> 
> I can't imagine I make it through the weekend. I was cleaning like a mad woman yesterday. Somehow found the strength to get on all fours and vacuum under the couch! I haven't been able to do that for months.
> 
> Btw, Tommy, where in Scotland are you? We went to the Highlands for our honeymoon. We LOVED it. Edinburgh is the one place we'd both move to no questions if we got job offers. :)

A surge of energy is a sign labour is coming. A friend with a singleton had no energy for months but then found the energy to spring clean and paint her front door. When I was having DS I lay in bed all day then go up at 4pm and went shopping. 
Are the Drs happy for your babies to be born now?

I live near Glasgow but good to hear you had a lovely time in Scotland.

In case you wonder Lanets stockers all seem to come from a LTTTC thread.

Lanet how are you doing?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope all is well Lanet and you are holding your sweet babies in your arms! xx


----------



## Redbean

Well, good luck to all you ladies on TTTC, and hope Lanet is doing well?

Went to Dr yesterday and am not progressing, so scheduled a C Section for Feb 24. Fine w me except I might go insane. Plus, my knee is giving out. Still, my friend was only 50% effaced and fingertip effaced and her water broke. I'm more than that so who knows!


----------



## tommyg

Red the 24th isn't far although to you it might seem ages. I guess it's a double edged sword dying to get them out for your own wellbeing but dying to keep them in for theirs I feel for you.


----------



## kwynia

Hang in there Red! You're doing an amazing job :hugs:


----------



## messica

YAY lanet!!!!! My boys were born at 34.5 and had no NICU time, I'm hoping you and your peanuts are healthy and well!!! Can't wait for pictures!!!!!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. I will try an update. My babies were born at 35.3 weeks, Everlee came first at 7:21 pm, Oliver second at 8:21 pm each weighing exactly 6lbs 8 oz. we had received steroid shots 2 weeks before. However oliver was really having respiratory distress and end up on cpap. And tube feeds. It has been so heartbreaking. I can do scheduled skin to skin, well today during my visit they let me give his first bath, took the mask off for while for the bath and next thing I knew the nurse was calling the dr saying he hadn't dropped oxygen levels at all without it so they let him try it without, 7 hours later still no need for oxygen at all!!! It's so wonderful to see his sweet face! 
No matter how long you carry them nicu is always a possibility, and no matter how prepared you are, you can never be prepared for those emotions.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Lanet I am so over the moon to hear from you! Massive congratulations on the birth of your beautiful babies... You did the most amazing job carrying them for so long and what amazing birth weights for twins!!! Please feel super proud of yourself!!... I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is to have them in the NICU but it's so common and it won't be for long then you will all be home together. You are the most amazing mummy/mommy already so never forget that! Keep us updated with their progress and look after yourself as well! Big hugs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tommyg

Lanet fantastic news, was starting to worry about you / them. They are gorgeous. You've done fantastic to carry them to such a good weight. The hour between them makes me think natural birth were they?
How are you feeling, has all the pain gone?
Won't be long until you have them both home and you can get on with being a family. Congratulations xxx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats! They are ADORABLE!


----------



## Redbean

Wow, 6.5 lbs! that's great! My brother has twin boys, one of whom is Oliver (Ollie). Great names;) congrats!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful congratulations xx Fantastic weights for gestation, well done you! Glad your little oliver is doing better now, hopefully you will all be home soon x


----------



## lanet

Thanks everyone. We are definitely in love! 
Tommy yes it was vaginal. I thought oliver would never come out! I had excessive bleeding the first night but doing better now. 
Both babies are getting ready to go under photo therapy for jaundice. I wish we were in the same room! It's hard going back and forth. Oliver continues to improve and may get to try feeding today. 
Everlee feeds well but lost weight and needs supplemented. All just small things that will resolve. Gosh they smell so good and are so soft I just kiss their cheeks all the time! 
Today is dd 12th bday. Happy bday to Tommy too!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm still sniffing mine and kissing them uncontrollably and i hope i never stop :) Hopefully the jaundice will resolve quickly, it's horrible having them under/over the lights, can't imagine having them in different rooms! Supplementing worked for us really well and we still do it now as it really works for us x


----------



## lanet

She is loving being under the lights, she's posing like she's laying on the beach. So funny!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## messica

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Hugest congrats and very well done mama!!!!!!


----------



## tommyg

Lanet you did fantastic to deliver them both. Yes she does look so so cute sunbathing. Happy birthday to DD to a wee brother and sister what a fab present.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww glad she is not bothered by it, my Oliver was so exhausted he wasn't too fussed by the lights initially (ours were underneath) and had to be in 'jackets' - Samuel absolutely hated it and it broke my heart everytime he had to go in, oliver hated it the more times he had to go in :( x


----------



## SucreK

Gorgeous, lanet! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lanet

Thanks everyone!
Oliver has been off oxygen for over 24 hours now. He's also eating bottles and breastfed today. He just took his first full 50ml feed and that's a huge step in coming home. They are both still sunbathing and loving it. Everlees bilirubin is down and she's eating like a champ and will probably go home tomorrow. Which is bittersweet because I don't want to leave my baby boy here:( it will be so tough and I pray he's home by the end of the week. I have some spoiling and holding and cuddling of them both to do


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Lanet so excited for you. Wishing Oliver can go home soon! They are gorgeous and love the names :)


----------



## mowat

Congrats!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Great news they are doing so well! Hope Oliver is able to come home very soon xx


----------



## tommyg

Lanet hope you get Oliver home at the same time. Would be hard leaving him behind. 

Red I don't want to ignore you, how are you doing, did you make it through the weekend?


----------



## skyesmom

congrats Lanet, they are gorgeous and so happy to hear they're doing so well and recovering so quickly! you did an amazing job mama!

Red - how are you?


----------



## Redbean

Lanet, try to look at is as baby introduction training, learning one at a time:) it's hard, I'm sure, esp splitting your time between home and hospital. I'm sure I'll have to do it too. 

I made it through the weekend. Thanks for asking! My night contractions are really painful so I'm getting no sleep, and my blood pressure is suddenly high, so I need to be careful of preeclampsia. I really don't see doing this for another week!


----------



## lanet

I came home today and can't stop crying thinking about his sweet little face


----------



## SucreK

lanet said:


> I came home today and can't stop crying thinking about his sweet little face

Big hugs to you, lanet. :hugs: Many of us here totally know what you're going through. This time last year, I had just started my 74-day NICU journey with Nora. Have faith--he'll be home and in your hair in no time! :winkwink:


----------



## messica

I can only imagine.......prayers the time passes quickly so you can snuggle them both together again soon :(


----------



## tommyg

Lanet did you get Everlee home, how is Oliver doing? 
How are you, feeling better now they've vacated the premises?

Redbean hugs to you, how far alone are your triplets? Any idea what sizes they are?


----------



## Redbean

I'm 33 weeks today. They were 3 lbs5 oz-4 lbs 4 oz at 32 weeks. 

My blood pressure shot up yesterday, and have some protein in urine. Swollen like a grape. So doing a 24 hr urine test and will prob deliver before Tuesday. 

Lanet, I hope you are able to enjoy that wee babe, even missing Oliver. They will be together soon. I'm dreading the same situation.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh Red I can only begin to imagine your discomfort! Hold in there you are doing amazing but stay healthy and go with what the Dr's recommend.. You have done so well to get this far with 3 and they are great birth weights for 3!

Will be thinking of you and cheering you on! Do you know if you are able to have a natural birth or do you need a c-section?


----------



## lanet

Red they will be delivering you soon right? Especially with bp issues? I can't imagine how ready you are to be done, oh wait, yes I kind of can lol 
Yes Tommy Everlee is home and it's been really nice being able to recover and rest. I spend a few hours a day with oliver and then my husband switches with me. 
Today he got his tube out of his nose so no more tube feeds!!! No more oxygen either for 48 hours. It's the first time other than a few seconds at birth that I've seen his sweet face with no tubes. I really think he will be headed home by the weekend and I can't explain what a happy day that will be


----------



## tommyg

Lanet Good to hear he is doing ok. You'd be more than entitled to have a party when you get him home.

Redbean I'm guessing you'll be delivering them fairly soon, thinking about you.


----------



## tommyg

Any updates from either of you?


----------



## lanet

Oliver's doing good, but had to go back under Bili lights this morning. The dr said its looking good for tomorrow or Sunday to come home. I can't explain the pain I feel that he still isn't here, I felt him move and kick for nearly 9 months and now we are separated. And I feel like I've been robbed of his first week of life. They babies havent even been near each other since birth. I haven't got to hold them both together. Even a day more feels like so long I can hardly bear it. My older daughter hasn't even got to meet him. My husband and I have barely seen each other bc we are splitting our time. I need them both home with me so bad.


----------



## tommyg

Hugs Lanet, hope you get him home soon.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Big hugs Lanet - it must be awful! When DS was born I didn't get to see him for 3 hours after and it was torture so I can only imagine how you are feeling! I'm hoping and praying for you that you get your sweet little boy home tomorrow - what a celebration it will be and then you will make up for all the lost time and can have your family all around you! Stay strong - you are such an amazing mommy!! :) :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Laura2806

Huge congrats lanet! So so hope Oliver is home with you today must be so heartbreaking :( I'm sure you'll make up for lost time as soon as he's home!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thinking of you lanet :hugs: I hope you are all reunited soon, i can't imagine how hard that is being separated xx


----------



## lanet

My heart is happy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kwynia

congrats Lanet, they are so beautiful!


----------



## mowat

Huge congrats!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh Lanet - AMAZING!! Huge hugs, I am so happy you have both of your babies home with you! Let the fun times begin :D :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

They are gorgeous congratulations. Must be good to have them both home together. 

Any news from Redbean?


----------



## Laura2806

Beautiful <3 so pleased they're both with mommy at home where they belong!


----------



## xxshellsxx

lanet said:


> My heart is happy

Beautiful so so beautiful, glad you have all been reunited, you can begin being a family now xxx


----------



## greeneyes0279

So glad to see that he is home! They are so precious!


----------



## tommyg

Lanet we were in a cafe, in strolls a wee girl, with a dolly under each arm one pink one blue she just made smile and think of you!!


----------



## Redbean

My three girls were born Friday via c section! Gwen, Ainsley, and Patten are all breathing on their own and taking bottles, trying to breastfeed. 

I only wish I were doing so well! Turns out the bigger your uterus is the more painful the recovery. Postpartum contractions are worse than than labor ones, but at least now I get Motrin!! Just waiting to pass gas now:) oh, the little joys.


----------



## kwynia

Yay! I was getting worried :) hoping you have a swift recovery! Yay!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Congratulations Red!! I was just coming on to say I was thinking of you and hoping all was ok!! So delighted you have your 3 little girls - sounds like they are doing great! Well done with the birth.... C-sections are horrible - I had one with my DS. Take time to recover and look after yourself and your three little girls! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Congrats Red!


----------



## tommyg

Red congratulations, those are lovely names you've chosen for the girls, wish you a speedy recovery and hope you get them home soon. 
Take care of yourself. Have you got plenty of help on hand for when you get them home?


----------



## Redbean

tommyg said:


> Red congratulations, those are lovely names you've chosen for the girls, wish you a speedy recovery and hope you get them home soon.
> Take care of yourself. Have you got plenty of help on hand for when you get them home?

We do. We have a night nurse and two grandmothers. My sister set up a meal delivery schedule and mom got my house cleaned while I was away. Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations red!! Glad all your girls are doing so well! xx


----------



## southernbound

I don't belong here, but I've been stalking this thread to see how the adorable babies are doing so just wanted to say that Everlee and Oliver are lovely and redbean I'm so excited about your triplets! Which ones are the mono di?


----------



## lanet

Oh red I'm so happy for you!!!! Congratulations! I hear you on recovery, I bled so much that first night they had to give me 3 bags of pitocin and methergen to stop it. You will be feeling good in a few days. So wonderful that all of your girls are doing so well. You did a wonderful job of keeping them in so long!


----------



## lanet

I can't take the cuteness!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## skyesmom

Red - congrats on your three girls!! you're a trooper!! so glad they are going fine and that you got an A-team ready to back you up!!! hope those nasty post partum contractions leave you asap.. it must be nice to have your body back at least a bit.


----------



## Redbean

lanet said:


> I can't take the cuteness!

Omg yes!


----------



## Redbean

southernbound said:


> I don't belong here, but I've been stalking this thread to see how the adorable babies are doing so just wanted to say that Everlee and Oliver are lovely and redbean I'm so excited about your triplets! Which ones are the mono di?

Patten and Ainsley are the modi, and other than their sizes and slight mannerism differences they are exactly the same. We will have to paint their toenails to tell them apart. Gwen looks very similar but has different shaped eyes. I can't stop seeing them when I shut my eyes. It makes sleeping impossible.


----------



## Laura2806

Red congrats hun! Pics?? :wink: 

O.M.G they are too beautiful!! I'd love to get some newborn photos done when the girls arrive but would be as a whole family cause we didn't have with Oscar and would feel wrong to do it just for the twins! But jeez your babies are beautiful!


----------



## tommyg

Lanet those two are so cute. And I look that them and think how the heck did they fit inside you!

Red glad to hear you have a small army of help. Hope you are getting some sleep and rest. When are you likely to be getting your family home? And with 3 it is a complete family in one go.


----------



## Redbean

How do you link pics?

Not sure when babes will come...maybe 1-2 weeks? They are still at that lose an oz gain an ounce stage so too unstable. I'm not if I'll get to go home either. The plan was tomorrow but the preeclampsia has returned and BP med isn't lowering it below 145/80.


----------



## southernbound

You can go to advanced settings and click the paper clip to add a picture straight from your device or you can upload the photos to photobucket and add the link by clicking the picture with a mountain on the top of the chat box :) And I'm sorry about your preeclampsia. The blood pressure struggle is horrible and I hope your babies are released soon as well!


----------



## Redbean

Here's a pic of one of the girls. It won't let me upload more than one:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## xxshellsxx

Aww gorgeous girl xx I'm sure the others are just as beautiful x


----------



## southernbound

Ooooh look how gorgeous! !!


----------



## tommyg

She's lovely Red. Hope you get the 3 of them off the tubes and home soon. Hugs


----------



## marymoomin

Lovely news mummas! Gorgeous babies! Good job both of you! Xx


----------



## lanet

Oh red she looks great! How are they doing now? How are you doing? 
Laura I did a pic with my 12 year old dd.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## southernbound

Ohhh lanet I love that picture!


----------



## Laura2806

Lanet that's so beautiful <3 such a lovely thing to have! And you know I'm gonna be looking into new photography now haha


----------



## Redbean

Lanet I love that pic. I wish my girls could shed their wires so I could get some decent pics. 

The babes are doing so well. They've lost some weight bc they are spitting up but now that my milk has come in in hoping that will change. I've got some serious cankles from edema and am very tired from pumping every two hrs but my wounds are doing much better. Wish I could get my bp down.


----------



## tommyg

Hugs to you Red. Hope your girls are better soon.
Take time recovering it took your body 9 mths to get into that shape it's not going to bounce back over night.


----------



## lanet

Red I had terrible cankles for about 10 days. I didn't even recognize my feet! I'm also on an exhausting nursing pumping schedule, but I'm getting the hang of tandem nursing and that helps. 
I hope your girls are done with wires soon, can't wait to see pics. 3 babies I can't imagine!


----------



## skyesmom

lanet - beautiful pics!

and red - your wee girl is beautiful! i really hope it all of them get off the wires asap <3


----------



## greeneyes0279

Lanet, those babies are precious and your 12 year old is gorgeous! I wish I had done newborn photos but was too much chaos with my health and their health to do so. 

Congrats Red! Your lil girlie is beautiful. Hope they come home soon.


----------



## lanet

Thanks. My cousin does photos so she came to our house to do them or I wouldn't have had them done either


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies you give me so much hope with your breast feeding and expressing! I wasn't able to with Oscar as I didn't produce any milk at all so I hope and pray I can nurse the twins!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Laura2806 said:


> Ladies you give me so much hope with your breast feeding and expressing! I wasn't able to with Oscar as I didn't produce any milk at all so I hope and pray I can nurse the twins!

I hope you can produce milk this time it is amazing to be able to feed your babies yourself :cloud9: I am topping up with formula as they had to in hospital because of the jaundice and weight loss, and we continue to do it now because actually it works well for us a family and means daddy can get involved and help out x


----------



## lanet

It is amazing and also a lot of work! I supplement with pumped breast milk and that makes it so nice as Shells says so daddy can also help feed. Mine also had jaundice and weight loss so they encouraged me to offer a bottle after nursing to make sure they are full. These little guys can nurse great for 30 minutes and then still want a bottle! Pumping really is a demanding task though, I hope I can keep it up but it's exhausting. I have gotten the hang of tandem nursing and its so convenient and so amazing to look down and see these 2 little content heads nursing away


----------



## Laura2806

Aww how wonderful! My friend has a pretty much brand new electric breast pump she's giving me so I'm hoping that helps! I also was told there's something you can take to improve and encourage milk production so I'll be speaking to my midwife or consultant about it later on :)


----------



## Redbean

This is my main concern at the moment w my triplets. I'm trying to figure this out. I first thought I'd pump and bottle feed (bottle or breast), each one breast feeding once a day. But now I think I'll have no rest if I'm feeding AND pumping. However, if I bf two and bottle feed the third, I'm worried one won't get enough bc my right breast takes more time to refill, so every third pump it produces nothing.

A total conundrum. Anyone have uneven milk production and feed twins ok? I want some down time between feeding but can't see how that's possible w three.


----------



## lanet

Red I wish I had advice for you. Sometimes im tempted to exclusively pump. They are such messy breastfeeders. They let it drip out of their mouths. And like I said no matter how long they nurse they still need a bottle after. I'm hoping it gets easier as we near their due date


----------



## greeneyes0279

Redbean said:


> This is my main concern at the moment w my triplets. I'm trying to figure this out. I first thought I'd pump and bottle feed (bottle or breast), each one breast feeding once a day. But now I think I'll have no rest if I'm feeding AND pumping. However, if I bf two and bottle feed the third, I'm worried one won't get enough bc my right breast takes more time to refill, so every third pump it produces nothing.
> 
> A total conundrum. Anyone have uneven milk production and feed twins ok? I want some down time between feeding but can't see how that's possible w three.

Have you tried mother's milk tea. It worked well for me and I was producing enough for my twins. I know things work differently for everyone but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Redbean

Im producing enough total, so that's not the problem. They just sometimes don't let down so easily, but I read that babies can get milk when pumps can't so I'm hoping that makes the difference. 

Lanet, I'm sure when they are older they will be better. It's such a complex coordination. My Dr was stunned that mine at 34 could get even one suck and swallow in. Only one can actually get milk out yet though.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Redbean said:


> Im producing enough total, so that's not the problem. They just sometimes don't let down so easily, but I read that babies can get milk when pumps can't so I'm hoping that makes the difference.
> 
> Lanet, I'm sure when they are older they will be better. It's such a complex coordination. My Dr was stunned that mine at 34 could get even one suck and swallow in. Only one can actually get milk out yet though.

Gotcha, what are you doing for let down? At first I just used hot rags but soon found booby tubes. It worked well for me.


----------



## SucreK

lanet said:


> Red I wish I had advice for you. Sometimes im tempted to exclusively pump. They are such messy breastfeeders. They let it drip out of their mouths. And like I said no matter how long they nurse they still need a bottle after. I'm hoping it gets easier as we near their due date

I exclusively pumped (and supplemented). It was absolutely the best decision for me. Though we were washing a lot of bottles and pump parts (which you can TOTALLY keep in the fridge for 24 hours and keep reusing throughout the day), it meant that my husband, Mr. Night Owl, could do the 11 pm and 2 am feeds so that I could SLEEP. Which, after what we had been through, was so incredibly important to us. 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Redbean

greeneyes0279 said:


> Redbean said:
> 
> 
> Im producing enough total, so that's not the problem. They just sometimes don't let down so easily, but I read that babies can get milk when pumps can't so I'm hoping that makes the difference.
> 
> Lanet, I'm sure when they are older they will be better. It's such a complex coordination. My Dr was stunned that mine at 34 could get even one suck and swallow in. Only one can actually get milk out yet though.
> 
> Gotcha, what are you doing for let down? At first I just used hot rags but soon found booby tubes. It worked well for me.Click to expand...

Booby tubes! What are those?


----------



## Laura2806

My heads spinning just reading the complexities!! 

I find it funny that when I had my lb I thought I'd be able to pick him up, latch him on and let him it do it all! Pfffft like that's how it works for most breast feeders! So jealous of people who can do this!


----------

